# Can Our Friendship Survive This Competiton?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B has for years been very jealous of my success in bait hive trapping. This bothers him so much he now annually challenges me to trapping competitions. To test our abilities we choose the hardest neighborhoods to trap in, as trapping is very easy in other nearby locals. This year we have two test sites in the middle of redwood forests, few nearby local hives with wet, dark and foggy conditions. The third site is also in a fog zone with lots of wind, but maybe more hives within range. As Charlie beat me last year, I might be too hurt if he beats me again to continue being his friend. And if I beat Charlie, he is apt to throw a hissy fit and stomp off. Please note that we place wood or decorations on our entries to make them more attractive to swarms. Also, we never waste time and effort strapping to trees, swarms will move in placed almost anywhere. Here are our competitors, click on them to enlarge:

My "Green Goblin" VS his "Lil Pinkie" in redwood forest at Charlie's cabin in Felton:



Charlies's white traps, "Tunitas Bruiser" and "Mountain Killer" VS my "Jumbo Jane", "Jumbo Jim" and "T111 Tim" with two of my hives on my cabin deck in Woodside:




Charlies "San Brutal" in San Bruno. If he wins here he must give swarm to site hostess with a frame exchange. 




My entries "San Busted" and "Impaler" in San Bruno. I am trapping to start hives for the hostess of this site.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Charlie is a glutton for punishment...


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

as long as you keep them out of fire zones, we with you both the best, does a capture of Africanized hives count for more points?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> Charlie is a glutton for punishment...


You see Michael, I think of my victory last year over Ollie as the student surpassing the master. You know, the Kung Fu thing. It’s true that I’m taking a huge risk challenging him again but since you do not live out here, there’s no one else that’s a worthy opponent!!!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

My honey is on Odfrank!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You forgot to mention the steak dinner Ollie!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> My honey is on Odfrank!


Oh man.....show me a little love Kamon!!!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I wouldnt worry too much; I think you two are inseperable come what may!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Clearly these two are just playing the crowd.
But heck - works for me.


Beats the stupid "reality TV" on television - that is the real waste of time..


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Oh yes! Contest rule #4 says: "Should a competitor catch a marked queen the opposing competitor shall buy the marked queen catcher a steak dinner".



Charlie B said:


> You forgot to mention the steak dinner Ollie!


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

I am looking very much forward to watching this unfold, and in seriousness I do appreciate the contribution that both of you have made here on Beesource. I have gathered a wealth of information just reading your collective posts.


----------



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

What was the tally last year between you two? Am I even close to you guys with 18 last year? 

Phil in Fremont.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Charlie B said:


> Oh man.....show me a little love Kamon!!!


I pulled for you last year! I figured if you whoop ODfrank too many times he might hang up his veil. AND beesource can't stand to lose ODfrank!


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Beekeeping “mano a mano.” Just the way it should be.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

hankstump said:


> What was the tally last year between you two? Am I even close to you guys with 18 last year?
> 
> Phil in Fremont.


Oh my Phil, in the Bay Area here you can catch as many swarms as you have bait hives if you know where to set them. Last year my 11 year old Granddaughter set one where she wanted it and landed one within two weeks. It’s not the total number of the season, it’s the FIRST CATCH, Mano a Mano in a difficult location.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

> in the Bay Area here you can catch as many swarms as you have bait hives if you know where to set them

And Phil if you are like Charlie, you serve as a local bee club officer which gives you access to the address list of all the local club members and their swarming hives.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> > in the Bay Area here you can catch as many swarms as you have bait hives if you know where to set them
> 
> And Phil if you are like Charlie, you serve as a local bee club officer which gives you access to the address list of all the local club members and their swarming hives.


:shhhh:


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Kinda sounds like the excuses are already starting :lpf:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

The San Bruno hive host told Ollie that Bumble Bees were hanging out at his two swarm traps.:applause:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> Kinda sounds like the excuses are already starting :lpf:


You wait Kamon, Ollie will claim he lost because Bumble Bees repelled any honeybee swarms from his traps.


----------



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd check the kits of those two when they go visiting the hives and see if there is any Bee Quick in the kit bag. All is fair in friends and bees.

I haven't resorted to the member list yet, but last years swarm calls are a good start. 

Cheers, Phil in Fremont


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

We are taking our baithive competition to greater difficulty levels. We have set up a shootout at our old stomping grounds, the very difficult site in the Sunset District. Maybe you remember this thread:
https://www.beesource.com/forums/sh...a-Bait-Hive-Challenge&highlight=san+francisco

Here are pictures of Host Bernard and Charlie setting up the entries on the top of a wall.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie is already cheating at our San Francisco trapping site. First, he brags about placing other of his traps one mile away. This reduces my chances of a catch at our competition site and tripling his chances of catching the rare swarms in that area.
Secondly, he has realized that the trap he set (not on his own of course, I told him) has an open screened bottom, which makes it less attractive to a swarm due to draft and light entry. He wants to go by and swap out his entry. I say no.....once entered and placed there is no changes or modifications allowed.

What do you think? Should I let him weasel out?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Charlie is already cheating at our San Francisco trapping site. First, he brags about placing other of his traps one mile away. This reduces my chances of a catch at our competition site and tripling his chances of catching the rare swarms in that area.
> Secondly, he has realized that the trap he set (not on his own of course, I told him) has an open screened bottom, which makes it less attractive to a swarm due to draft and light entry. He wants to go by and swap out his entry. I say no.....once entered and placed there is no changes or modifications allowed.
> 
> What do you think? Should I let him weasel out?


This is an epic David and Goliath battle where IM DAVID! I had completely run out of swarm traps and had to choose a screen bottom board for a bottom to one of our competitions sites. I have found two more proper traps in storage since. Since we had just set them last week and it’s been too cold and rainy here for the season to start, I want to switch it out to a five frame nuc like Ollie has at this particular so we can truly so Mano a Mano. I’ve offered to allow Ollie to place a trap at the site a mile away from our competition site as well.

I think this is reasonable!!!


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

odfrank said:


> Charlie is already cheating at our San Francisco trapping site. First, he brags about placing other of his traps one mile away. This reduces my chances of a catch at our competition site and tripling his chances of catching the rare swarms in that area.
> Secondly, he has realized that the trap he set (not on his own of course, I told him) has an open screened bottom, which makes it less attractive to a swarm due to draft and light entry. He wants to go by and swap out his entry. I say no.....once entered and placed there is no changes or modifications allowed.
> 
> What do you think? Should I let him weasel out?



Nope. Card laid is a card played.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Sorry Charlie, (my apologies to the tuna) but you already hold an unfair advantage over Ollie. You're better at it. See if you get one in the SBB trap. Then you would really have something to brag about!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If Danica Patrick starts a race in a red car they don't allow her to change to blue car after one lap. Or switch over to a convertible.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> If Danica Patrick starts a race in a red car they don't allow her to change to blue car after one lap. Or switch over to a convertible.


Danica is so hot I’d let her!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

JWPalmer said:


> Sorry Charlie, (my apologies to the tuna) but you already hold an unfair advantage over Ollie. You're better at it. See if you get one in the SBB trap. Then you would really have something to brag about!


Ya know, JW is right. Let it stand. If I win, I will truly have the mother of all victories and a lifetime of bragging rights!!!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Why not catch one, mark her, then demand the "steak dinner". Charlie will never know, and I will never tell.

cchoganjr


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Why not catch one, mark her, then demand the "steak dinner". Charlie will never know, and I will never tell.
> 
> cchoganjr


Oh Cleo, I thought you’d side with me for sure! Where’s the love???


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Charlie...Love is in the air.

I just love to keep it going.

cchoganjr


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

I was following this thread but I got lost at Danica,


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Saltybee said:


> I was following this thread but I got lost at Danica,


I can understand that!


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

Rock Paper Scissors should work


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The competition entered an additional site today. I am generously letting Charlie in in one of my swarm Honey Holes. I catch two big ones here every year. At least half a dozen hobbiests nearby. Notice we have selected special firewood off of the host's pile as additional lures. My two 8 frame Jumbos VS Charlie's 8 frame Lang. I used special rotting rattan chairs for one of my stands with that special three prong log on top. Should be a winning combination.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Make sure Charlie doesn't put any honey robber in your traps Frank!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie is being a sore sport again because my bait hives I placed yesterday are already attracting a crowd and his isn't. What does he expect? with his filthy white hive against my beautiful green Jumbos? See emails below: 


To: Oliver Frank 

Subject: Re: Bee hives on Marshall - greg 

Oh f that!! Did you squirt Honey Bee Gone in my trap? 

On Mon, Apr 8, 2019 at 7:00 PM 

Hello Oliver,
Just to let you know your LGO hive is doing well already and the SCL is doing even better, But Charlie's LGO is not doing as well. The bees are fling around the wood logs on top on top of his LGO and your LGO, but they seem to have trouble finding Charlie's entrance. If he wants to come by at some point to check it out, that's okay for u 
Also thanks for the honey, the Hillsborough honey is nice, the other too, but we like the Hillsborough better, but both are greatly appreciated 

Also we have 4 more of the 1 foot logs we are going to give away but you are welcome to them as free, just let use know.

Thanks,

Greg


----------

